# Score Prediction Game...... Vs Phoenix Suns



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

For this game all you have to do is guess the final score of the Phoenix and Dallas game,,, guess who leads the Mavs in each stat of Scoring, Rebounding and Assists.

Scoring system:

Points in game;

Spot on for both teams - 5 points scored
Spot on for one team, but within 5 of the other - 3 points scored
Within 5 of both teams - 2 points scored
Within 5 of only 1 team - 1 point scored

Leading scorer, assists, rebounds;

Selecting the right player - 2 points scored
Spot on with points, rebounds, or assists - 3 points scored for each
Within 3 of points - 2 points scored
Within 3 of rebounds - 2 points scored
Within 2 of assists - 2 points scored

You are only predicting the leading stat getters for Dallas not the whole match..... You have to submit your prediction 5 minutes before the match......No editing during the game........This is just like the game in the Predicition Game in the Nuggets forum,,, same rules apply....


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

1) Teams
Dallas-114
Phoenix-108

2) Leaders
Scoring-Nowitzki 30 Points
Rebounds- Nowitzki 13 Rebounds
Assists- Harris 8 Assists


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

)Score:

Dal: 167
PHX: 164

Highs:

Points: 57 Nowitzki
Rebounds: 20, Nowitzki
Assists: 7, Jason Terry

Quadruple OT baby. :cheers:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

lol,,, your only predicting who will lead the stats for the mavericks not for both teams,,, so you might want to edit it


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow, lots of commas.  Done.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

1) Teams
Dallas-107
Phoenix-96

2) Leaders
Scoring-Nowitzki 35 Points
Rebounds- Nowitzki 11 Rebounds
Assists- Harris 9 Assists


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Dallas: 109
Phxs: 103


Scoring-Jet 30
Rebounds-Dampier 12
Assists-Jet 9


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

hey husstla bro hope ya dont mind i took your idea, coz its an awesome thing


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

1) Teams

Dallas 117
Phoenix 103

2)Leaders

Scoring - Nowitzki 29
Rebounds - Dampier 14
Assists - Terry 8


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

1) Teams

Dallas 104
Phoenix 95

2)Leaders

Scoring - Nowitzki 33
Rebounds - Nowitzki 12
Assists - Terry 6


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

It gets kind of hard after a while not to duplicate other posters. :sadbanana:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dal 98
Pho 91

leading scorer: Dirk 26 points
Leading rebounder: Dampier 16 boards
leading assister: J. Ho 5 assist


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

1) Teams
Dallas-97
Phoenix-89

2) Leaders
Scoring-Howard 29 points
Rebounds- Dirk 11 Rebounds
Assists- Terry 8 Assists


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Winner gets 1 million eBux. :biggrin:

Imagine what you can do with all those eBux.... just thinking about it makes you drool, doesn't it? lol...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

1) Teams
Dallas 115
Phoenix 107

2) Leaders
Scoring: Dirk 34 points
Rebounds: Dampier 13 boards
Assists: Terry 7 assists


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Winner gets 1 million eBux. :biggrin:
> 
> Imagine what you can do with all those eBux.... just thinking about it makes you drool, doesn't it? lol...


I would give them all to Ninjatune ...


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

okay we have 9 people playing,,,, less then 2 hours left, must i say does the 1 million split if theres a tie for the win????


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

Dallas- 102
Suns- 110


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

If there is a tie, all parties get 1 million eBux...

:biggrin:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

lol yeah imagine wat we could get with 1 million points  :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

melo4life said:


> awesome,, you rock man


Not sure about that.... especially considering I don't know what you can do with those eBux!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

lol,, but the points make us look really good  and me and my friend are having a competition first to get to 200,000 soo im gonna try and win


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

about 25-35 minutes left to post your predictions


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Okay Prediction Closed!!!! No More Editing Or Doing Anything To Your Predictions They Are Locked Away


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Hmm, who won?


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

I win...right?


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

1st- Croco 11 points
2nd- Saint Baller 10 points
3rd- Husstla 9 points
4th- X-Ray, Edwardcyh, Future Baller7 8 points
5th- Melo4life 5 points
6th- 76767 3 points
7th- DrgnSmke1, Ronna_Meade21 1 point

Contact me if there is a mistake,,, don't give out reward until you guys have made sure that these are right


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I dont get why we have a 1st 2nd and 3rd and etc places, isn't it just the guy who wins wins?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Saint Baller said:


> I dont get why we have a 1st 2nd and 3rd and etc places, isn't it just the guy who wins wins?



its to let you know how bad Drag sucks...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> its to let you know how bad Drag sucks...


Hmm, I dont need numbers to tell me that.












































































Just kidding Drags.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

nah i dunno just wanted to show wat everyone got


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

So does second place get anything?


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

lol i wouldnt have a clue you have to ask edwardcyh he is giving out the points....how did you get so many points?? you have 4 times as many posts as me but heaps more points


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Hmm, NJ helped alot on that. hah.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

lol i only got 6,000 and im in a competition with my friend first to 200,000 and he is on 14,000 some how,, with less posts


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

i might start another one for the next game,, but i dont think that it will have a reward coz i havent got many points,,, and edwardcyh already donated for this one,, but it will still be fun,, good competition


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Well, as mods of the Mavs forum I'd guess ed and bray should donate? or not..


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

lol,,,, i hope they do cause i have like no points, gives me an oppurtunity to get some like you guys ,,, but its up to them


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Did Croco win or something?

Let me know where the million ebux need to go... :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Croco won but you should give me a consolation prize haha.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

I think I should get some ebux for effort. D:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't unterstand how I won ... but I'll take it :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Right, Melo how did he win?


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

well he guessed like most of the stuff right?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I don't understand what you mean...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

it appears the Suns cant handle it when the ball is pushed back at them as fast as they try to push it...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> it appears the Suns cant handle it when the ball is pushed back at them as fast as they try to push it...


Exactly - their defense isn't as strong as their offense.


----------

